# Pacific Energy Warmland Pellet Stove



## BrotherBart (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey gang. You always see the cord wood burners drooling over Pacific Energy stoves. Well, they just introduced the Warmland. A pellet stove with an 85 pound hopper. And it is the only one I have ever seen that you can get with legs or pedestal. 

http://www.pacificenergy.net/whatsnew2010/images/warmland_brochure.pdf


----------



## summit (Jun 3, 2010)

gonna get one, BB?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 3, 2010)

summit said:
			
		

> gonna get one, BB?



Nah.


----------



## begreen (Jun 3, 2010)

I like the 85 lb. capacity. If they have assembled good components, this could be a winner.


----------



## Wachusett (Jun 3, 2010)

This stove looks like a clone of the Enviro M-55.


----------



## summit (Jun 3, 2010)

Wachusett said:
			
		

> This stove looks like a clone of the Enviro M-55.



pretty much. Everything I have been hearing about it from the company is that the 2 are pretty similar. The Nice thing about PE is that they have been in development and testing on it for 2 years, now... they tested, retested, had dealers beat the hell outta it, etc in order to make sure the product would hold up. Quality control is a big deal to them, and they wanted to have a bulletproof unit.


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 3, 2010)

summit said:
			
		

> Wachusett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably why they choose an Enviro to clone!

Anybody have more info as far as actual photo's of the inside of the stove? The self cleaning burn pot would be the dead give away. I took a look at the warmland site, Nothing but the PDF posted above and a jpeg of the stove.

How about pricing?? Anything released yet??


----------



## smoke show (Jun 3, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> And it is the only one I have ever seen that you can get with legs or pedestal.


st croix offers the prescott with pedestal or legs.
http://stcroixstoves.com/pelletstoves.php


----------



## MCPO (Jun 3, 2010)

Pacific Energy was my favorite woodstove but this step top pellet stove looks too much like a 1980`s wood burner for my liking. 
 I much prefer the simplistic look of my elcheapo Englander PDVC .


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 3, 2010)

smoke show said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knew there had to be some out there. Just hadn't seen'em. Thanks.


----------



## tinkabranc (Jun 3, 2010)

Maybe it will tempt some of the PE woodburners to come over to the dark side ;-) 
Bet it looks sharp with a webbed door on it too.


----------



## webbie (Jun 3, 2010)

No mention of perhaps the most important part of this equation - do they have the dealer network to service these and do they have a commitment to the pellet market for the very long term? A nice stove which acts as a boat anchor because the dealer cannot service it or the factory discontinues parts falls quickly out of favor!

On the positive end, they are likely to be around to yell at! I have always suggested that folks buy a pellet stove from a long time maker of wood burning and other products...so they are less likely to come and go.


----------



## geek (Jun 3, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> summit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how much is the Enviro ?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jun 3, 2010)

our 10-cdv comes with both legs and pedestal standard  multifuel capable of burning corn or pellets


that said , the PE is a nice looking stove.


----------



## summit (Jun 4, 2010)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> No mention of perhaps the most important part of this equation - do they have the dealer network to service these and do they have a commitment to the pellet market for the very long term? A nice stove which acts as a boat anchor because the dealer cannot service it or the factory discontinues parts falls quickly out of favor!
> 
> On the positive end, they are likely to be around to yell at! I have always suggested that folks buy a pellet stove from a long time maker of wood burning and other products...so they are less likely to come and go.



I don't think service will be much of an issue: they manufacture Town and Country as well as PE, so they have established network of dealers to go thru.


----------



## summit (Jun 4, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> summit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alot of companies clone from enviro... check out Bosca, for example.. they were a big manf of contemporary woodstoves in Chile, and went the pellet route w/ sherwood engineering.


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 4, 2010)

geek said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M55 is about $3K at peak of season. I have seen them going for about $2750 here and there. I think the VistaFlame VF55 FS(same stove) is less. http://www.vistaflame.ca/VF-55-FS.html Check with summit on that one. 

You could score an Omega for about $2K as there stopping production for the New Maxx M. 

I want to check out the new Maxx M myself. 

geek, You looking for a new stove???


----------



## summit (Jun 4, 2010)

VF55 (the vista flame version of the M55) retails @ 2999 - so call it 3k... one can be had now when its slow for @ 2700. It's a nice unit... we ran the hell outta one for a month in the warehouse to see what it would do. Never cleaned the pot, pan, exchanger, nothing. It did fine, although I wish the dist fan had more velocity to it. I was amazed how quiet it was with four motors running. For the money, and a whopper of a unit, though, I would 2nd Jake's opinion on a Maxx. we run the VF170 (same chassis) and even without the stirring auger rod in the pot it is very tolerant of any grade pellet, and throws an amazing amount of heat. The fan has huge velocity to it as well, pushing the heat out for a long distance.  It is louder than the VF55, though, probably due to the larger 6rpm motor and super size fan.


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 4, 2010)

summit said:
			
		

> VF55 (the vista flame version of the M55) retails @ 2999 - so call it 3k... one can be had now when its slow for @ 2700. It's a nice unit... we ran the hell outta one for a month in the warehouse to see what it would do. Never cleaned the pot, pan, exchanger, nothing. It did fine, although I wish the dist fan had more velocity to it. I was amazed how quiet it was with four motors running. For the money, and a whopper of a unit, though, I would 2nd Jake's opinion on a Maxx. we run the VF170 (same chassis) and even without the stirring auger rod in the pot it is very tolerant of any grade pellet, and throws an amazing amount of heat. The fan has huge velocity to it as well, pushing the heat out for a long distance.  It is louder than the VF55, though, probably due to the larger 6rpm motor and super size fan.



summit,

The Maxx M is a new multifueler due out in the fall. Has the Omega features mixed with the bigger Maxx features. I want the big blower feature and hope they let us vary the speed of it. 

But the Omega does just fine, So its a want more than need! Might mod my Omega with the newer Maxx M parts(blower and mainboard). Out of warrenty so I can play now!

Just FYI!


----------



## geek (Jun 4, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well.....for some time i've been thinking on replacing the englander on the first floor.......i want a unit less picky with pellets that doesn't require cleaning of the glass and burn pot so frequently, i have to clean the glass on my 25-pdv within 8 hours, one pellet brand would do a bit better than the other but cleaning is needed in less than a day......

At the same time......IF i can put up with the $$ for a different unit it has to be very $$ friendly....I bought my small santa fe for $1,599 on sale in May last year.


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 4, 2010)

geek said:
			
		

> jtakeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Omega goes a full week and the glass is dirty only on the top and just starting down the sides. Flame is still visable. The air wash system works pretty well. Member hearthtools burns his for over a ton before he cleans his Omega. I heard the same goes for the M55. And they love just about any pellets out there( I am the picky one-I want max heat!).

The Enviro multifuel units are pricey, But well worth the extra cost. The standard models are a bit cheaper and do well with good pellets. This is the time of year we see deals on stoves. Dealers drop the price's to move leftover units. Check around and see whats out there for deals. Keep us posted on what you find.


----------



## summit (Jun 4, 2010)

I just got the new price book from the distributor: The PE warmland pellet unit retails for 2647 w/ pedestal base and black door.
2692 w/ black legs and black door.

Tri mode operation (auto on/off, hi/lo, or manual) and get this: either 3" OR 4" venting! 180 cfm blower, 85 lb hopper.


----------



## begreen (Jun 4, 2010)

Is the Warmland listed as a multi-fuel stove or pellet only?


----------



## summit (Jun 4, 2010)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Is the Warmland listed as a multi-fuel stove or pellet only?



every bit on it I've read says pellet, but any grade pellet can be burned.


----------



## pelletdude (Jun 4, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jay,

We have burned the 55 for over 3 weeks with no cleaning. Burns everything we put in it, no problems. When I was with the Enviro Director of Sales he said they were not going to guarantee the MAXX M this fall - they were in testing. They were trying like hell to get in the market place. As for the convection fan - there will be an upgrade to a 400 cfm fan - I think it is 400.


----------



## imacman (Jun 4, 2010)

geek said:
			
		

> .......i want a unit less picky with pellets that doesn't require cleaning of the glass and burn pot so frequently, i have to clean the glass on my 25-pdv within 8 hours, one pellet brand would do a bit better than the other but cleaning is needed in less than a day......



Geek, you must realize that a number of factors go into how fast the glass gets dirty, and it's not all the stove....pellets will have quite a bit of influence on that too.  As Jay mentioned, the glass on his Omega gets dirty, and so does my 10-cpm multi-fueler.......but the brand of pellet seems to determine how that happens, at least on mine.

IMO, and I'm sure Jay will agree.....go for a multi-fuel stove....they are the ones that will handle most any pellet easier.


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 4, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with Pete on both! 

If I burn crap pellets the glass will get dirty quicker than the better pellet brands! My week long without a cleaning is an average. When burning the super clean stuff I can go far longer with much cleaner glass. Plus I just like to keep the stove clean so its once a week and it gets a full clean anyway. I just feel better is all! I went a month burning Maine woods first batch horrid pellets and I still could see the burn pot. It was a test to see how long I could stand it. But I just didn't feel right. 

You all know my stand on multifuelers! Having owed both, Hands down my vote is on the multifuel stove. _*I will never own a pellet only stove again! EVER!*_


----------



## geek (Jun 4, 2010)

I know pete, BUT I have tried all different brands and even fiddled with the settings a bit. Last one I tried was the okies and lots of soot in the glass in JUST about 10 hours, maybe my "picky" position is that this englander has such a small window glass that it gets dirty QUICK no matter what. Since I bought the stove I have always shut down the stove DAILY for burn pot and glass cleanup, I usually "follow" the glass and based on the soot I know when it is time to clean, just too much IMHO.

My santa fe goes much longer and not so picky. Maybe the newer 10-cpm work better (drop feeder vs. bottom feeder) and I'd wish you had this 25-pdv at some point to know what I'm talking about......


----------



## MCPO (Jun 5, 2010)

geek said:
			
		

> I know pete, BUT I have tried all different brands and even fiddled with the settings a bit. Last one I tried was the okies and lots of soot in the glass in JUST about 10 hours, maybe my "picky" position is that this englander has such a small window glass that it gets dirty QUICK no matter what. Since I bought the stove I have always shut down the stove DAILY for burn pot and glass cleanup, I usually "follow" the glass and based on the soot I know when it is time to clean, just too much IMHO.
> 
> My santa fe goes much longer and not so picky. Maybe the newer 10-cpm work better (drop feeder vs. bottom feeder) and I'd wish you had this 25-pdv at some point to know what I'm talking about......



Yeah, the PDV and PDVC stoves glass gets pretty dirty and probably faster than many other stoves. I`m not too sure it`s anything to do with the glass size but more with the air flow design.
 Sure , different brand pellets have an effect on the glass too as well as burn settings but nothing I know will keep the glass clean for long . Being out in the back workshop mines not a problem cleaning but I can see it would be a real PIA in the house.


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 5, 2010)

Gio said:
			
		

> geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe ask Mike if there is a way to improve the air wash on the PDV's. Sounds like they may not even have one if they get dirty that quick! An air wash is a pretty simple system, It lets air in at the bottom of the glass so  clean air "washes" over the glass area! I don't think it takes much air to achieve this. 

My 1st question would be do they have an air wash system at all????


----------



## imacman (Jun 6, 2010)

jtakeman said:
			
		

> ......My 1st question would be do they have an air wash system at all????



According to the Englander website for the PDVC, it _does_ have an airwash system.  But like you said, check w/ Mike for a possible way to improve it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know how to improve it but the PDVC definitely has an airwash system. It is fed by a couple of holes in the bottom front of the firebox.


----------



## geek (Jun 6, 2010)

my 25-pdv also has a couple of holes in the front to the bottom....


----------



## iron stove (Sep 5, 2010)

Just dug up this topic Beacuse:

Was at the Goshen fair, and there was a Warmland PS45 on display AND BURNING. Seemed like one Heck of a stove. Put out a lot of heat, and I loved that auger turning in the burnpot.  I was leaning towards a Harman stove, but after seeing this one burn, and at the $ difference, boy im thinking hard.

Anybody tell me how customer friendly Pacific Energy ( waranty wise, just in case) ? Im usually not a first model year buyer, but I might make a exception.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 5, 2010)

iron stove said:
			
		

> Just dug up this topic Beacuse:
> 
> Was at the Goshen fair, and there was a Warmland PS45 on display AND BURNING. Seemed like one Heck of a stove. Put out a lot of heat, and I loved that auger turning in the burnpot. I was leaning towards a Harman stove, but after seeing this one burn, and at the $ difference, boy im thinking hard.
> 
> Anybody tell me how customer friendly Pacific Energy ( waranty wise, just in case) ? Im usually not a first model year buyer, but I might make a exception.



Snap any picts of the agitator in the burnpot? They didn't mention it having the self cleaning feature in the brochure.


----------



## iron stove (Sep 5, 2010)

No pics. Didnt bring my camera, and cell shot are miserable with the regular cell phone I carry. 

Dealer didnt have any brochures, just got the stove in. But I did find them online, and they have the manual downloadable. The auger is chain driven, 1 rpm, and IIRC there was a picture of it in the manual.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 5, 2010)

Thats definetly not an M55 on the inside. Agitator is totally different, So is the burnpot and its cover. Looks like they improved the desigh some. 

Where was the dealer from? Could you post the info, I would like to go check them and the stove out.


----------



## iron stove (Sep 5, 2010)

Dealer was Hearth House, out of Torrington CT. Their buisness card also has Hocan Gas on it, so they alos do propane, coal and such.

BTW, do the M55's have a good reputaion ? And how are they on price? After seeing how the auger system keeps the burn pot free of chinkers, Its got my interst.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 5, 2010)

Cool, I live right up the road from them and bypass daily. I will have to stop and give it a gander!

M55 has a good repore'. I own the big sister to it the Omega. 3rd season and it rocks. The m55 is a little less than 3K depending were you look. 

How much for the Warmland?


----------



## iron stove (Sep 5, 2010)

I taked with the reps, and they were hoping to have the Warmland on display after the show. They are going to try and put it through its paces.   The price, 2500-2600 IIRC, I grabed their card, but I ddint write down the actuall price.  I just knew it was almost 1K cheaper than Harmans multi fuel with a auger.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 5, 2010)

I think the M55's would be slightly quieter. The convection fan is quad style, They run with less whine and hum than the single blowers. Other than that the Warmland looks like a winner. 

Have you looked at a M55 yet?  V&V woodstove in New Milford has one on display. A member geek just check it out. I think they wanted $2500 for it.


----------



## iron stove (Sep 5, 2010)

No, never looked at the Enviro's. I have a dealer near me, but he's VEry small. Going to look around and see who else might cassy those after reading those kind words about them. .  Im going to craigslist my stove this week, but im hearing that the market is flooded with stoves right now. Didnt have any hits from here.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 6, 2010)

A member here named pelletdude sell's them. I think he's near the cenral CT area. He talks about the M55 here:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/58176/#660360


----------



## iron stove (Sep 6, 2010)

He's in the far easter section, over near the Casinos. 

Looks like he was at the Woodstock fair today, while I was at the Goshen fair.    Ill have to see if he's going to be at Hebron fiar. That my next stop next weekend.  Gotta love Fair season.  Watched world class woodchoppping today, while eating clam fritters and fries


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 6, 2010)

I head straight for Nodines both. Love the fairs! Going to the Big E?


----------



## iron stove (Sep 6, 2010)

HAvnt done Big E in a few years. Tough with a young child, contantly running, no attention span. Sticking with the closer stuff for now. When I did Big e, always weekdays. Cant stand that place on the weekend.


----------



## geek (Sep 6, 2010)

is there a stove fair coming up soon for us close by?


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 6, 2010)

I hear you on the little one, We had to take a few years break from the E. I never do the weekend thing either. Always a weekday and hope its a day they call for rain. My son will be 11 and he likes looking at the same stuff dad does. The wife is the one that gets bored and wanders off. :cheese: 

There were a couple of stove places showing there goods a few years ago during the stove rush. I saw just about every stove you could think of there. That's were I saw my first Omega. I might have bought it but it wasn't burning. They had some smaller stoves burning. I think it was the fall of 2007. So we haven't been in 3 years now. I'm pretty sure it was the year I bought the Breckwell bigE. Anyway, There should be stoves there and probably the most you will see in one place. Might be worth it to check it out. The food is always worth going. :lol:


----------



## flametofire (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIVCDgkUsC4

Here is a video of the PS45 running, for interested parties.  I have spent time running this unit and it is fool proof.  The unit is built like a tank with heavy heat exchanger tubes and self aligning burnpot.  It is easy to clean and burns all types and grades of pellets.  The components inside the stove are built in such a way that it is possible to someday rate the unit as multi-fuel.  A upgrade in the ignition system will be needed to ignite corn. Enjoy.


----------



## pelletdude (Sep 15, 2010)

geek said:
			
		

> is there a stove fair coming up soon for us close by?



We are having a Fall Open House on October 3rd - 10 - 3. Will be burning the ENVIRO M55 FS - probably the EF2i, Chimney fire demo by Tri State Chimney - We will have Empyre Elite indoor and Pro outdoor Gassification furnaces on Display. BBQ on the Green Mountain Grills and Kamado JOE.


----------



## pelletdude (Sep 15, 2010)

flametofire said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIVCDgkUsC4
> 
> Here is a video of the PS45 running, for interested parties.  I have spent time running this unit and it is fool proof.  The unit is built like a tank with heavy heat exchanger tubes and self aligning burnpot.  It is easy to clean and burns all types and grades of pellets.  The components inside the stove are built in such a way that it is possible to someday rate the unit as multi-fuel.  A upgrade in the ignition system will be needed to ignite corn. Enjoy.



Looks like they stole the plan from ENVIRO - well they stole the engineer. Sounds a little loud.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 15, 2010)

pelletdude said:
			
		

> flametofire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are using a single inlet blower, Not the quad inlet like Enviro. Agitator is a weldment not a cast unit! No multifuel feature either!


----------



## ARGlock (Jan 27, 2011)

We're running our first Warmland PS45 and it really puts out the heat!! The only thing is it's putting black soot on the glass over night. We're tweaking the air setting to try and stop the buildup. It's connected to a ICC PCOT Clean-out T then a 90 and 24 inches of vent to a Jet Cap all 3 inch. The wall thimble has the built in outside air with three inch flex line then connects to a two inch adapter for the connection to the back of the stove. 

Anyone with experience with the PE Warmland? 

Thanks,

AR


----------



## summit (Jan 27, 2011)

pelletdude said:
			
		

> flametofire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



enviro design can be found everywhere... ever see a bosca?...  Engineers just pawn their same idea over and over... look at what every VC "engineer" has done for the last 15 - 20 yrs or so... pimped themselves out to everyone!


----------

